# impartimos cursos de español



## Sabrine07

Siento no hablar rumano...¿alguien podría decirme como se traduce "impartimos cursos gratuitos de español para extranjeros"? Gracias.


----------



## Trisia

erm... And I don't speak Spanish , but I think I know what you mean there:

* Oferim cursuri gratuite de limba spaniolă pentru străini.*

But it might do to wait until some other member comes and has a look at it


----------



## Sabrine07

Thanks, Trisia.
 I want to say something like: free Spanish courses for foreign people.


----------



## basquiat

Hola Sabrine07,

_"I_mpartimos cursos gratuitos de español para extranjeros" -Predãm cursuri gratuite de spaniolã pentru strãini


----------



## Zamolxis

To clarify, basquiat's version would be the direct translation, while Trisia's is a slightly adjusted one, more appropriate for an add in the paper for example (which I guess is what you're looking for).


----------



## basquiat

Clarificare pentru Zamolxis

Oferim cursuri gratuite de etc.... duce mai degraba cu gindul la o oferta de cursuri scrise de invatare a unei limbi. Depinde la ce se refera Sabrine07. Predam sau tinem cursuri gratuite de spaniola e mai clar din punctul meu de vedere.


----------



## Trisia

Thank you Z, I thought about it and I think I may prefer Basquiat's version too.

I do have some questions though, for Sabrine07.

Who are the "foreigners"? It sounds a bit strange (in Romanian). Please only use it if you're restricting access (="we can only accept foreigners" -- and who might those be? Romanians? Germans? Native Spanish speakers? ), not as a general information. If it just means "Spanish classes for non Spanish speakers, ditch the "foreigners" part, it's superfluous.

"Predăm", "oferim"... they can work, but why bother adding them.

How about: _Cursuri gratuite de limba spaniolă._
If anyone's interested, they can find the details on the net or over the phone.


----------



## carmen.cornelia

Hola,
muchas veces es mejor adaptar que traducir. Por lo tanto mi opinion es que se puede traducir de esta manera:  Cursuri gratuite de  limba spaniola pentru straini.


----------

